# Transalp Nach-(Live-)Bericht: Ab zum Gardasee



## Trekiger (30. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich wolle ich einen Live-Bericht bei meinem diesjährigen Alpencross schreiben, aber das hört sich einfacher an als es ist.
Denn man muß
- den Bericht schreiben,
- die Fotos aussuchen und aufs Smartphone kopieren,
- die Fotos verkleinern (meinen Auslandstarifs geschuldet),
- die Fotos uploaden,
- die Links zu den Fotos in den Bericht kopieren und
- den Bericht posten und kontrollieren.
Ich habe es zwei Tage versucht (bis auf das Posten) und festgestellt, daß es zu aufwendig ist, wenn man keinen wirklichen PC hat, sondern nur ein Smartphone hat.

Den Bericht habe ich weiter live geschrieben und den Rest für zu Hause aufgespart. Jetzt gibt es den Live-Bericht aus der Konserve.

Ich hoffe ihr habt trotzdem Spaß daran.


----------



## Trekiger (30. Juli 2012)

05.07.12, 8:15: Hohenlinden, (Ober-)Bayern, 530 hm

Ich hab jetzt ein paar Wochen Urlaub und versuch mal ein längeren Alpencross. So in etwa 2 Wochen will ich am Lago sein, wenn Körper, Geist, Material und Wetter mitmachen. Da wohl keiner meiner sonstigen Mitfahrer das mitmacht, fahre ich alleine. Das hat auch den Vorteil, daß ich keine Kompromisse machen muß und maximal flexibel bin. Übrigens habe ich schon 5 selbstgeplante Alpenüberquerungen hinter mir. Ein Novize bin ich keiner mehr und ich weiss was auf mich zukommt.
Konsiquenterweise fahr ich auch gleich von zuhause aus los ... ist zwar ein Tag länger, aber ich hab ja Zeit.

Inspiriert vom Meister Stuntzi versuch ich auch einen Livebericht. So gut wie er das macht, wird er bestimmt nicht, aber ist ja auch mein erster. Also seit nachsichtig. Schau mer mal wie ich das durchhalte.

Heute fahre ich von von der Big City Hohenlinden ins österreichische Inntal. Hab mir zwar auch überlegt über den Tegernsee zu fahren, aber will erst mal gemäßigt starten. Keine Berge, aber viele Kilometer ... ein Einrolltag.

Von Hohenlinden geht es nach Rott und von da an immer den Innradweg entlang über Rosenheim und Kufstein nach Tirol gehen. Ziel soll Schwaz sein.

In der Nacht hat mich so gegen 3 Uhr noch ein Gewitter geweckt. Dazu gab es gestern noch Unwetterwarnung für Rosenheim. Na hoffentlich wird es heute nicht gleich zu dreckig.

So, genug der Worte, die Sonne scheint und mein Bike wartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (30. Juli 2012)

05.07.12, 12:30: Kufstein, Tirol, 465 hm

Rauf auf das Bike und raus aus Hohenlinden. Mein Untermieter überrascht mich als er um 8:30 Uhr vor der Tür steht und sagt, dass er bis Rosenheim mitfährt ... cool, dann muss ich nicht komplett allein fahren.
Ich fülle meinen Trinkblase, packe den Rucksack und bin geschockt, als ich ihn dann hoch hebe ... verdammt schwer!
Jetzt aber los.






Pfiad di H'erlin

Eine bekannte Strecke führt uns durch den Ebersberger Forst und an Dörfern wie Steinhöring, Forsting und Pfaffing vorbei nach Rott am Inn und hinunter an den Innradweg. Auf dem verbleibe ich jetzt für den restlichen Tag.
Irgendwie läuft es aber noch gar nicht gut, vor allem der Rucksatz stört. Fängt ja schon gut an.





Am Innradweg spitzen endlich die Berge über die Wolkendecke





Wir erreichen Rosenheim, ich verabschiede mich und fahre allein weiter





Naturstudie. Dachte erst jemand verschmutzt den Inn. Dabei fließt nur ein klarer Bach in den braunen Inn.

Unspektakulär verlasse ich Bayern und erreiche Kufstein im Tirol. Schon 85 km geradelt ... ich hab Hunger.





In der Pizzeria Castello gibts was zum Essen ... Mahlzeit


----------



## Trekiger (30. Juli 2012)

05.07.12, 16:00: Schwaz, Tirol, 535 hm

Noch ein Halt für den ersten Cappo der Tour. Auf den früheren Touren haben wir immer den einen oder anderen Cappuccino-Stopp pro Tag eingelegt. Das mach ich auch alleine ... Traditionen muß man eben pflegen ... das lernt man in Bayern 





Ist zwar kein italienischer, aber basst scho

Eigentlich wollt ich hier ja die Etappe beenden, aber es läuft gerade so gut, obwohl ich jetzt schon 135 km gefahren bin.





Aber ich folge schon lange diesen Schild ... da wird einen das Ziel ja eingeimpft. Bis Innsbruck sind es nochmal 30 km ... das schaff ich leicht.


----------



## Trekiger (30. Juli 2012)

05.07.12, 19:00: Innsbruck, Tirol, 577 hm





In Innsbruck angekommen

War um 18 Uhr in Innbruck ... ist gut gelaufen. Doch jetzt such ich seit einer Stunde ein Quartier und finde nichts. Auch meiner Nichte, die hier wohnt, krieg ich nicht an die Strippe. Also brauch ich eine Notlösung. Ich seh bei booking.com das Hotel Seppl in Mutters und buch das schnell. Jetzt habe ich noch mal 5 km und 250 hm vor mir ... na danke.

Natürlich verfranse ich mich auf den Weg zur Brenner-Bundesstrasse ... wäre fast auf die Autobahn.
An einer Tanke hol ich mir noch was zu trinken, da fährt gerade ein leeres Taxi vor ... ich bin versucht mich hochfahren zu lassen, aber widerstehe. Kann doch nicht den ersten Tag mit so einer Weicheieraktion beenden.


----------



## Trekiger (30. Juli 2012)

05.07.12, 21:00: Mutters, Tirol, 830 hm

So, die erste Etappe ist geschafft. Bin in Hotel Seppl in Mutters angekommen. War noch ein hartes Stück Arbeit, vor allem die letzten 100hm waren steil.

Jetzt kommt das allübliche Abendprogramm. Auspacken, Radlklamotten waschen, Duschen, Abendessen ... und neu dieses Jahr ... Bericht schreiben.





Zum Schluss gönn ich mir noch ein dunkles Weissbier ... Prost.

Ich hoffe es hat euch gefallen, mir nach dem 5-Gänge-Menü auch wieder.


----------



## Trekiger (30. Juli 2012)

05.07.12, 21:30: Mutters, Tirol, 830 hm

Fazit:
Wetter war gut, warm und TROCKEN!!! Mittags hat es noch nach Regen ausgesehen.
Beine haben funktioniert, ebenso mein Bike ... morgen wird es härter.

Es war kein reiner Einrolltag, zwar ohne viele Höhenmeter, aber 180km sind nicht ohne.

PS: GPS gibts als KLM-Forma, da die GPX-Datei zu groß ist.


----------



## dede (30. Juli 2012)

180 km als Prolog..... Respekt, hochgerechnet bist in 2 Tagen in Verona!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. Juli 2012)

Uih, wieder ein "Lonely-Rider" , auch von mir Chapeau für diesen Prolog!
Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht!


----------



## Trekiger (30. Juli 2012)

Wer will denn nach Verona. Wollte nur schnell in die Berge.

"Lonely-Rider" hat durchaus auch seine Vorteile.


----------



## Trekiger (30. Juli 2012)

05.07.12, 22:00:  Mutters, Tirol, 830 hm

Kurz zu mir, bevor es zu viele Fragen gibt.

44 Jahre, nicht mehr so fit wie früher, aber basst scho.
Mehr der Erlebnisbiker, weniger der Trailbiker. D. h. Flow-Trails sind mir lieber als technisch anspruchsvolle.
S2-Trails reichen mir, vor allen wenn ich einen dicken Rucksack auf dem Rücken habe. 

Ich komme aus Hohenlinden und lebe dort eigentlich schon mein ganzes Leben lang. Eigentlich, da ich seit 2006 zwecks der Weiterentwicklung der Oberpfälzer (und noch Schlimmeren) in Regensburg arbeite. Ist auch schön dort, aber dahoam is dahoam.





Mein Bike: Cube Stereo The One, 2009 Version, hat mich schon zwei Alpenüberquerungen getragen.

Vorher war es ein Trek. Und da es oft (meist) dreckig war mein Name eine Mischung aus beiden ... Trekiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (30. Juli 2012)

06.07.12, 9:00: Mutters, Tirol, 830 hm

Ach ja, mein Plan.
Eigentlich wollte ich heute von Schwaz über den Zirbelweg zum Patscherkofel und oben im Schutzhaus übernachten. Den Plan hatte ich gestern schon verworfen. Ich wollte stattdessen heute über den Sattelberg nach Brixen. Auch der scheint ins Wasser zu fallen, da es seit 8 Uhr regnet. Jetzt heisst es abwarten.

Mein weiterer Plan.
Von Brixen aus soll es dann in die Dolomiten gehen. Dort werde ich mich ein paar Tage aufhalten und dann evtl. über Umwege irgendwann am Gardasee ankommen.

Ich habe einige GPX-Tracks dabei. Was ich genau mache, werde ich dann kurzfristig entscheiden.
Einige der geplanten Strecken kenne ich schon aus früheren Alpencrosses und will sie nochmals fahren, da sie mir gut gefallen haben. Andere Etappen kenne ich aus diversen Gründen noch nicht und will sie von meiner ToDo-Liste streichen.
Im Kopf habe ich die optimalen Route, was ich dann wirklich fahre, wird man sehen.

Das ist meine Motivation ... wünscht mir Glück.


----------



## Trekiger (30. Juli 2012)

06.07.12, 11:00: Mutters, Tirol, 830 hm

Vor einer halben Stunde hat es aufgehört zu regnen, ich breche auf. Heute habe ich den Rucksack um meine Überschuhe, Beinlinge und die Regenjacke erleichtert, die ich nun am Körper trage.

Sattelberg kann ich vergessen, bin froh wenn ich trocken über den Brennerpass komme. In Südtirol ist es hoffentlich  schöner.


----------



## Trekiger (30. Juli 2012)

06.07.12, 14:50: Sterzing, Südtirol, 939 hm

Geschafft, bin einigermaßen trocken ... nur verschwitzt ... über die Brennerbundesstraße gekommen und sitze jetzt in Sterzing und warte auf die Makeroni. War ganz schön zäh, da ich auch noch Gegenwind hatte.





Heute bin ich gut eingepackt





Ich versteh warum es den Anwohner zu viel wird. Links die Brennerautobahn, mitte die Bundesstraße und rechts kann man einen Zug erkennen





Österreich ade, Italien ich komme





"Aktionfoto" am Brennerradweg





Mein erster Trail  ... leider nur etwa 100 Meter lang





Hüttenmakaroni ... lecker


----------



## Trekiger (30. Juli 2012)

06.07.12, 20:00: Brixen, Südtirol, 580 hm

Wer schon einmal den Radweg von Sterzing nach Brixen gefahren ist, der wird mich verstehen, wenn ich dezent sag ... muß das sein? Die Brennerstraße geht immer leicht bergab, das ist beim Radweg anders. Teils mit über 15% Steigung zieht sich der Weg noch manchen Anstieg hinauf. Das nervt gewaltig.
Ich wusste ja was mich hier erwartet, da ich ihn schon einmal gefahren bin. Und wahrscheinlich wäre ich auch die Bundesstraße herunter. Aber da ich schon den Sattelberg auslassen mußte, hatte ich noch Kraft für diesen Schmarrn.

Jetzt sitz ich auf dem Piazza und schau einem Geher-Rennen (wenn man das Rennen nennt darf) zu. Lustig und ganz schön schnell.

Wegen dem Event mußte ich auch wieder länger nach einem Hotel suchen. Hoffe da ändert sich die nächsten Tage.





15% Gefälle, aber nur von oben betrachtet ... die bin ich raufgestrampelt





Ja wo gehen sie denn


----------



## Trekiger (30. Juli 2012)

06.07.12, 21:00: Brixen, Südtirol, 580 hm

Fazit:
Da das Wetter nicht mitspielte, wurde es nochmal eine Überführungsetappe mit 85 km und über 1000 Hm, aber fast alles auf Asphalt.
Der Brennerradweg nervt mich.
Mein Tipp: Solange der Radweg rechts von der Bundesstraße ist, den Radweg fahren ... dieser Teil ist okay. Wenn der Radweg auf die links Seite wechselt, dann die Bundesstraße benutzen. Ist deutlich schneller und nervenschonender, wenn man vom Verkehr absieht.

Zwei Asphalttage reichen. Morgen wird es hoffentlich ein richtiger MTB-Tag.


----------



## sub-xero (30. Juli 2012)

Noch so ein verrückter Alleinefahrer!  Bin schon gespannt auf den Rest deines Berichtes. Bisher sehr schön geschrieben!
Ich bin selber vor ein paar Tagen von einem Extrem-Alpencross zurückgekommen und schreibe gerade meinen Bericht zusammen. Das macht Spaß, weil man dann alles noch einmal erlebt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (31. Juli 2012)

So ein Bericht bringt immer das Erlebnis zurück ... und meist überwiegen dann die positiven Elemente. Da arbeitet das Hirn effektiv.


----------



## Trekiger (31. Juli 2012)

07.07.12, 8:00: Brixen, Südtirol, 561 hm

Heute im Programm: Brixen - Rodeneck - Maurerberghütte

Das heißt jetzt, dass ich nach dem Frühstück gleich mal 1400 hm rauf fahren darf ... muß das sein? Leider ja, gehört dazu.


----------



## Trekiger (31. Juli 2012)

07.07.12, 12:45: Rastnerhütte, Südtirol, 1931 hm

Geschafft, 1400 hm höher, bin ich grad erholungsbedürftig. Warte auf ein Cola, eine Apfelschorle und Speckknödel ... habe ich mir verdient.

Die erste richtige Alpencross-Auffahrt war hart. Bin von Brixen gen Lüsen und wollte dann den Weg nach Zumis nehmen. Eine einheimische MTBlerin hat mir davon abgeraten und mir zu der Weiterfahrt nach Lüsen und dann dort direkt rauf über den Löchlhof zur Rodeleckeralm geraten. Und so habe ich es auch gemacht.
Bis Herold alles Asphalt (was mich nicht stört), dann den direkten Waldweg (3er) nehmen. Zu Ende wird er nochmal steil, aber machbar.





Die ersten Meter der Auffahrt





Gut ausgeschildert, selbst hier oben. Ich bin hier keinen der Schilder gefolgt, sondern ab hier den Schotterweg gefolgt, der senkrecht vom Schilderwald weggeht





Gottseidank, da oben ist eine Hütte in Sicht ... wird Zeit





Gezeichnet, aber fast oben


----------



## Trekiger (31. Juli 2012)

07.07.12, 18:45: Maurerberghütte, Südtirol, 2120 hm

Bin angekommen wie geplant auf der Maurerberghütte. Der Weg war weitaus anstrengender als gedacht. Dazu mehr nach der Vorspeise.





Speckknödelsuppe

Rückblende. Nach dem Mittagessen ...





... fahre ich auf bekannten Pfaden (für das Foto hab ich übrigens 5 Versuche gebraucht, nicht so einfach) ...





... zum Astjoch ...





...mit einem Abstecher zum Ellener Kreuz.

Weiter geht es bis zum Jakobstökel. Ab hier ist es für mich Neuland, und was ich sehe ist nichts für mich ...





... Trails bergauf bei locker über 10% Steigung ... da schieb ich lieber.





Ab und an mal wieder schöne Trailstücke ...





... viel zu oft sind sie aber, vor allem auch aufwärts, unfahrbar.

Es zieht auch immer mehr zu und fängt dann auch leicht zu regnen an, während die Sonne scheint ...





... ==> Regenbogen

Die Schiebestücke nehmen immer mehr zu, auch weil ich schon ganz schön fertig bin. Dachte das Stück wäre einfacher und kürzer. Ich treffe einen Einheimischen und bin froh, als er mir sagt, dass es nur noch ein kurzes Stück ab ...





... hier ist. Ich fahre beschwingt weiter und alles ist fahrbar.





Dann endlich erscheint meine lange ersehnte Unterkunft, na zumindest das Dach.

Ein Zimmer ist frei, dass ich freudig beziehe. Der erste Abend, an dem die Zimmersuche einfach war.





Abendstimmung





Maurerberghütte und Peitlerkofel


----------



## Trekiger (31. Juli 2012)

07.07.12, 20:00: Maurerberghütte, Südtirol, 2120 hm

Fazit:
Oben an der Rodenecker Alm ist es landschaftlich schön. Die Aussicht muss man sich aber hart erarbeiten. Bis Lüsen leicht, dann alles fahrbar aber durchgehend steil.
Astloch schön und gut fahrbar bis Jakobsstökel. Die restlichen 20 km (Wiesneralm - Glittner Ställe - Turnaretsch) sind hart. Stetiges auf und ab auf oftmals schwierigen Geläuf. Einen guten Teil der Strecke hab ich sicher mein Rad geschoben.


----------



## Trekiger (31. Juli 2012)

07.07.12, 21:00: Maurerberghütte, Südtirol, 2120 hm

Meine Elektronik

Ich habe ein Samsung Galaxy S2. Damit schreibe ich meine Berichte. Als Eingabehilfe habe ich mir eine kleine externe bluetoothfähige Tastatur von Rii iClever zugelegt. Kostete 32 und erleichtert mir vieles. Praktisch wäre auch das Mousepad. Leider spinnt es aber gerne und erkennt oftmals Finger-Bewegungen, wodurch man auf einmal ganz woanders weiterschreibt. Also besser eine Tastatur ohne Mousepad. Wichtig sind aber die Pfeiltasten. Mit der Tastatur funktioniert auch Ctrl-C und Ctrl-V.
Zum Inbetriebnahme braucht man aber noch einen kostenpflichtige App für das Keyboard, da die mitgelieferte Software nicht wirklich funktioniert (ich benutze "external Keyboard Helper Pro", ca. 2)





Rii iClever Mini QWERTZ Tastatur

Die Bilder hole ich aus der Speicherkarte über einen USB-Adapter und einem speziellen Kabel (gekauft über ebay irgendwo in Hongkong für ein paar Euro) auf mein Handy. Nachdem ich sie verkleinert habe, speichere ich sie auf Picasa und verlinke sie in diesem Bericht.





Adapter und Kabel an Galaxy, Speicherkarte fehlt gerade

Mein Fotoapparat ist eine Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ-10 (gekauft im Sommer 2010). Die hat GPS, Was mir wichtig war. Leider sind die GPS-Daten gerne von der vorherigen (!!!) Location an der ich Bilder aufgenommen habe. Das ist ekelhaft und einfach nur dumm ... das muß man doch besser lösen können. Wie schauen denn eure Erfahrungen mit Kamera und GPS aus?


----------



## napstarr (31. Juli 2012)

Toller Bericht und coole Infrastruktur!

Zur Kamera: ich habe die gleiche. GPS funktioniert wunderbar.
Evtl. hast du noch die alte Firmware drauf. 
2011 gab es ein Update, das den GPS-Bug behoben hat.

Grüße und weiterhin viel Spass!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (31. Juli 2012)

Lonely-Rider... Respekt! Schöner Bericht. Ihr (Gletschersau und Du) habt Recht - beim Bericht schreiben erlebt man alles noch einmal und verarbeitet die vielen vielen Eindrücke. Und erfreut weit über 1000 Mitleser !

Bin old fashioned unterwegs, ohne GPS, mit Nikon P300 und ner Karte. Kann Dir daher keinen Tipp geben, nur meinen Respekt ausdrücken!


----------



## dede (31. Juli 2012)

Kleine Anmerkung zur Überfahrt Wieseralm-Glittner See: NICHT zu den Glittner Ställen runter (da muß man dann einiges Schieben), sondern "oben rum" (anfangs kurz schieben, dann wunderschöner Trail) zu den Glittner Seen und weiter zum Col dal'Le und abwärts zum Lüsner Joch, wo von rechts die Turnaretschvariante mündet...

Berichte (ob live oder fast-live), noch dazu mit Fotos unterlegt sind immer cool!!!!


----------



## Trekiger (31. Juli 2012)

@napstarr Meine Lumix hat Firmware Version 1.2 vom Spet. 2010. Glaube das ist die letzte Version. Und wenn ich mir die GPS-Daten der Fotos anschaue, dann scheint es auch besser zu sein als beim letzten Alpencross 2010. Also Bug vielleicht doch schon behoben.
 @Lahmschnecke Danke für die Blumen
 @dede Dein Tipp kommt leider zu spät. Bin den Track von bike-gps gefolgt ... ein Fehler! Aber ich hoffe du kannst anderen damit noch helfen.

So gehe jetzt noch eine kleine Runde schlafen, denn ich bin müde, da ich heute auf den Transjoch zum Wandern war (ich weiss, Moser 37 "Vom Ursprung um das Transjoch" ist auch fahrbar, wenn auch eine harte Runde). Dann gibts den nächsten Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (31. Juli 2012)

08.07.12, 07:30: Maurerberghütte, Südtirol, 2120

Frühstück auf einer Hütte ist gerne mal dürftig ... hier ist das nicht so. Müsli, Jokurt, Marmalade, Wurst und Käse mit Vinschgauer. Dazu noch Sonnenschein und Traumkulisse. So muß es sein.

Fazit zur Maurerberghütte:
Einfache Zimmer mit Etagendusche, aber sonst alles super. Ein Empfehlung.

Jetzt fahre erst mal runter vom Maurerberg und hinauf nach Heiligkreuz. Die Trails dort will ich nochmal fahren.


----------



## Trekiger (31. Juli 2012)

08.07.12, 13:45: Heiligkreuz, Südtirol, 2045 hm

Schon wieder 1400hm am Vormittag. Hätte weniger erwartet. Aber ich hab mich ja auch trotz Navi zweimal verfahren und mich dann für eine Alternative entschieden. Vielleicht lag es daran.
Vorher habe ich aber mal locker 1000hm auf Schotter und Asphalt bergab vernichtet. Dauerte keine 50 Minuten.

Dann begann die Auffahrt, die härter war als erwartet. Auch mal Schiebestücke mit mehr als 20% Steigung. Zum Schluss habe ich noch den direkten Weg (15a) genommen, der auch nochmal schön steil war ... wollte endlich ankommen.
Jetzt hoffe ich das der weitere Weg so schön ist, wie ich es in Erinnerung habe. Am liebsten heute einfach und bergab 






Noch bin ich frohen Mutes





Oberhalb von Wengen





Der 15a, direkt hoch, später auch sehr steil





Endlich ein schöner Trail ...





... kurz vor Heiligkreuz





Ja, das hat schon was ...





... und das erst recht ... Spaghetti aglio, olio e peperoncino ... lecker, scharf, einfach mmmmmmmhhhhh


----------



## Trekiger (31. Juli 2012)

08.07.12, 20:30: Pralongia, Südtirol, 2109 hm





Der Weg ab Heiligkreuz beginnt gut ...





... und bleibt es auch meist ...





... inklusive kleiner Holzstege ... so ein Trail wünsch ich mir





Vorsicht: In unteren Bereich kommt plötzlich unerwartet ein Weidezaun, den man auch leicht übersehen kann.

Ich erreiche St. Kassian und reserviere telefonisch ein Zimmer auf der Pralongia-Hütte. Rauftreten will ich aber nicht mehr ...





... heute gibts die Gondel für 6,80€.

Oben muß ich noch zwei kleine Anstiege hinter mich bringen, dann bin ich ...





... ANGEKOMMEN ...

Ich glaube das wird mein neues Lieblingsbild 
Nach einem schweißtreibenden Tag als Belohnung ein isotonischer Durstlöscher in grandioser Landschaft ... das ist die Quintessenz eines Alpencrosses.




















Impressionen

Musste wegen des Zimmers noch etwas kämpfen, da sie mir nur ein Kabuff mit Dachluke geben wollten. Nach etwas Gemecker ist nun ...





... dies meine Aussicht ... basst scho


----------



## Trekiger (31. Juli 2012)

08.07.12, 21:00: Pralongia, Südtirol, 2109 hm

Fazit:
Lange Auffahrt zu Heiligkreuzkirche, durch zweimal Verfahren noch ein paar Hms mehr. Essen im Hospiz spitze, Lage traumhaft. Der folgende Trail macht Laune und ist für Normalis wie mich zu 99% fahrbar.
Die Schotterauffahrt zum Rifugio Prolangia habe ich mit den Sessellift abgekürzt. Zwei kurze aber steile Anstieg mit insgesamt ca. 100 hm muss man aber trotzdem noch erledigen. Das 360°-Panorama dort oben ist die Auffahrt alleine schon wert.

War heute fast schon ein optischer Overkill.


----------



## mauntnmad (1. August 2012)

Servus Trekiger,

sehr schön geschrieben und bebildert - da liest man gerne mit !

Weiter so,

mauntnmad


----------



## Trekiger (1. August 2012)

09.07.12, 9:00: Pralongia, Südtirol, 2109 hm

Plan heute:
Hinunter gen Norden und dann hinauf zur Col di Locia. Ist wohl eine anstrengende Schiebestrecke. Anschließend weiter über die Grossfanesalm zum Limojoch und dann hinunter zur Pederü mit Ziel St. Vigil.

In dieser Richtung fahren das wohl wenige, schau mer mal wie das wird.


----------



## Trekiger (1. August 2012)

09.07.12, 13:00: Lavarella-Hütte, Südtirol, 2050 hm

Die Hauptarbeit des heutigen Tages habe ich schon hinter mir.





Bin gerade auf der Lavarella-Hütte im Reich der Fanes angekommen.

Heute früh fuhr ich auf einer Schotter-Rüttel-Piste runter nach St. Kassian. War schön auf der Pralongia-Hütte ... 





... vor allem die Aussicht.

Und nun rauf zur Fanesalm! Noch kurz auf Straße bis zur Capanna Alpina und ein kleines Schotterstück bis ...





... zur Bachquerung, ab dann heißt es Schieben.





Erst noch gemütlich, ...





... dann steiler über kleine Stufen und grosse Steine, ...





... bis man kurz vor Schluss das Bike tragen darf.

Insgesamt 350 schweißtreibende Hms. Runter möchte ich die aber auch nicht "fahren". Es sind mir zwar wirklich welche fahrend/rutschend/schiebend/fluchend entgegen gekommen, aber das wäre mir zu heftig.

An Col de Locia geht es dann weiter.





Im stetigen Auf und Ab, meist aber Auf, ...





... wird die Hochebene breiter und immer wunderschöner.

Irgendwann geht es tendenziell mehr bergab ... was mich freut ...





... bis ich an der Grossfanesalm ankomme, ...





... und zurück blicke.

Die Gegend versprüht inzwischen ihren Charme.

Jetzt nochmal bergauf zum Limojoch, ...





... dann habe ich es für den Vormittag fast geschafft. 





Schönes Panorama am Limojoch ... inklusive eines Alpencrossers, der sein Bike die letzten Meter rauf schiebt.

Die folgende kurze Abfahrt führt an der Fanes-Alm vorbei, ich entscheide mich aber für die Lavarella-Hütte.


----------



## Trekiger (1. August 2012)

09.07.12, 17:00: St. Vigil, Südtirol, 1201hm

Von der Lavarella-Hütte fahre ich wieder zurück auf den Hauptweg und dann hinunter durch diese steinbruchartige Gegend ...





... ist aber trotzdem schön hier.

Mir gefallen auch die vielen Transalpler, die ich beim Runterfahren sehe. Müssen bestimmt 40 gewesen sein. Wie sie alle schwitzen und versuchen hier fahrend hoch zu kommen. Meine Abfahrt gefällt mir dadurch noch besser ... sorry 





Bekannte Serpentinen

Irgendwann bin ich an der Pederü ...





... und blick nochmal hoch

Dann bieg ich auf den Wanderpfad gen St. Vigil ab. Ist erlaubt, es steht nur das man langsam fahren soll.
Abwärts insgesamt empfehlenswert, wenn man noch Zeit übrig hat.





Meist Flowtrail, manchmal kinderwagentauglich, manchmal aber Schüttel-Wurzeltrail.

Kaum habe ich im Albergo Brunella eingecheckt, fängt es an zu Regnen. Da habe ich nochmal Glück gehabt.

Waren heute nur etwa 700 hm bergauf, die Hälfte davon aber schiebend oder tragend. War aber ausreichend, da der Tag sowieso als "Ruhetag" geplant war. Morgen wird es dann wieder anstrengender.


----------



## Trekiger (1. August 2012)

09.07.12, 20.00: St. Vigil, Südtirol, 1201hm





Vielleicht poste ich zuviel Essensfotos, aber die Pizza war einfach zu lecker.

Mein persönlicher Tipp in St. Vigil: Pizzeria Erika


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (1. August 2012)

09.07.12, 21.00: St. Vigil, Südtirol, 1201 hm

Fazit:
Das Raufgeschiebe zur Col de Locia ist heftig, aber machbar. Nachher entschädigt die Landschaft aber dafür.
Runter von Fanes nach Pederü ist leichter als rauf.


----------



## dede (1. August 2012)

mal die unkonventionelle Variante Fanes zu durchqueren ))
Wenn man das so rum fährt kann man noch ein paar ganz nette Trails mitnehmen...
a) Kurz vor der Faneshütte in der Kehre auf den 7/12er rüber am Grünsee vorbei zur Lavarellahütte und
b) in der Schotterabfahrt im oberen Teil einfach links auf den Wanderweg "ausweichen", der einen kurz vor dem Piciodelsee wieder ausspuckt. man kann dann gleich wieder links weg und weiter dem Trail folgen, der allerdings im Steilstück dann richtig schwer wird (S3). Wer sich das nicht zutraut oder wenn (zu) viele Wanderer unterwegs sind sollte man da lieber auf der Schotterpiste bleiben

Dazu gäb's noch einen schönen Trail, später FS (24 respektive 24a) von der Pralongia über den kleinen Störes-Wiesen"gipfel" und direkt runter zum Eingang zur Capana Alpina. Wenn man dort rechts am Campingplatz vorbei bleibt, kann man den Asphalt komplett umgehen und trailt entlang des meist trockenen Bachbetts bis zum Talschluß hoch....

Freu mich auf deinen Weiterweg!!!!


----------



## Trekiger (1. August 2012)

Die Wanderweg-Variante (b) habe ich gesehen, aber der war voll mit Wanderern. Also bin ich einfach den Schotterweg runter.


----------



## Denzinger (1. August 2012)

weiter so, toller Bericht, tolle Fotos!!!!

@dede, Guter Tip könnten wir nächstes Jahr mit einbauen

Da kommen doch wieder die Erinnerungen hoch von vor 3 Jahren
St.Vigil-Fanes-Cortina-Alleghe-Moena-Pordoi-Arraba-Corvara-St.Vigil


----------



## Trekiger (1. August 2012)

10.07.12, 8:00: St. Vigil, Südtirol, 1201 hm

Gestern abend hat es noch heftig gewittert und heute hängen die Wolken tief in den Bergen. Ich probiere trotzdem nochmal das Kreuzjoch (Val Fojedöra) ... sacksteil mit viel Geschiebe. Hoffentlich werde ich mit schönen Wetter belohnt.


----------



## Trekiger (1. August 2012)

10.07.12, 13:00: Pragser Wildsee, Südtirol, 1490 hm

Die gut 1000 hm zum Kreuzjoch waren schneller vorbei als befürchtet. In 2:25 h (inklusive 20 min für Pausen) war ich oben. Die ersten 500 hm bin ich noch gefahren, dann habe ich mich aufs Schieben beschränkt. Ab 15% wird für mich Schieben ökonomischer.





Anstrengend ... da wird dir nichts geschenkt





Der Wolken ziehen über die Berge ...





... und im Tal wird das Wetter immer schlechter.

Je weiter man rauf kommt, desto steiler wird es.





Ganz oben wird es dann abartig. Denke mal das sind sicher 30%, das fährt keiner.

Kaum sehe ich das Ende fängt es auch schon zu Regnen an.





Hinter mir in St. Vigil donnerts schon länger und das Wetter zieht immer weiter das Tal herauf.





Oben nur schnell ein paar Fotos ... ich habe dich bezwungen ... dieses Jahr war es gar kein Highway to Hell

Eigentlich bin ich hier rauf um den Trail ins Lärchental zu fahren.





Soll schön sein und mit S2 für mich fahrbar ... und schaut verdammt lecker aus.

Aber es regnet immer stärker und donnert auch ... ich will schnell runter vom Berg. So entscheide ich mich schweren Herzens für die bekannte kürzere Abfahrt, von der ich weiss, dass ich jetzt noch 150 hm runter fahren kann, bevor ich wieder wandern gehe.

Schnell bin ich an der Fojedora-Hütte, lass sie aber links liegen und mach mich an den Abstieg. Der Wanderweg ist schon heftig im Trockenen, bei Regen versuch ich erst gar nicht zu fahren.





Fahrbar?

300 hm tiefer ist der Abstieg vorbei und auch der Regen. 





Auf dem Weg zum Pragser Wildsee

Kurz hinter der Grünwaldalm, an der ich auch vorbei radle, fängt es wieder an zu pissen 

Erst am Pragser Wildsee halte ich für ein Mittagessen und bin eigentlich überrascht, als sie mich, verdreckt wie ich bin, hereinlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (1. August 2012)

10.07.12, 20:00: Cortina d´Ampezzo, Venetien, 1211 hm

Der Regen hat während des Mittagessens aufgehört, ich fahre hinunter nach Schmieden. Mir ist kalt, alle Radklamotten sind dreckig, hier solls ein Sporthotel geben. Wenn die noch einen Waschservice haben, dann check ich ein.





Aber das Wetter wird besser und ich fahre doch noch zum Gasthof Brückerle ... versuchen kann man es mal.

Inzwischen scheint die Sonne. Nach einem Cappo entschließe ich mich weiter zu den Plätzwiesen hoch zu fahren.





Um 16 Uhr bin ich oben ... ist echt nur ein Katzensprung.

Das Wetter ist gut, die Landschaft traumhaft, doch leider ist bis auf ein Platz im Lager nichts mehr frei in der Plätzwiesen- und ...





... der Dürrenstein-Hütte. Sorry, dafür habe ich heute zu viel Dreckwäsche.

Ohne Cappo fahre ich herunter zur S51 und folge ihr bis zum Passo di Cimabanche. Jetzt wechsle ich auf den alten Bahnweg, der zum Radweg umgebaut wurde, und ...





... fahre in Sauseschritt, bei optimalen Gefälle, die restlichen Kilometer herunter.

Gegen 18 Uhr bin ich in Cortina d´Ampezzo und checke bald im Hotel Impero im Zentrum ein.





Kaum im Zimmer gibt es den nächsten Guss





Und morgen???


----------



## Trekiger (1. August 2012)

10.07.12, 21:00: Cortina d´Ampezzo, Venetien, 1211 hm

Fazit:
63 km, 2100 hm. Den schneller Aufstieg zum Kreuzjoch, Regen und genauso rasanter Abstieg hab ich super verkraftet.
Die Auffahrt zu den Plätzwiesen ist leicht. Oben wunderschön, aber die Hütten meist voll. Der Weg nach Cortina ist dann nicht mehr schwer.
Nicht schlecht für einen älteren Herr 

Verluste:
- Irgendwo um Cortina habe ich einen Handschuh verloren. Muß mir wohl neue kaufen.
- Meinem Garmin Edge 705 hat der starke Regen nicht gut getan, er reagiert auf keine Tasten mehr. Werde ihn mal trocknen und morgen reanimieren.
- Schon vor zwei Tagen hat mein HAC-Brustgurt den Geist aufgegeben. Feuchtigkeit ist eingedrungen und das war der Tod. Aber ich fahre sowieso meist ohne, so dass der Verlust zu verkraften ist.


----------



## Thane (1. August 2012)

Trekiger schrieb:


> ... bis man kurz vor Schluss das Bike tragen darf.
> 
> Insgesamt 350 schweißtreibende Hms. Runter möchte ich die aber auch nicht "fahren". Es sind mir zwar wirklich welche fahrend/rutschend/schiebend/fluchend entgegen gekommen, aber das wäre mir zu heftig.
> 
> An Col de Locia geht es dann weiter.



Hab die Etappe letzte Woche auch solo in anderer Richtung gemacht. Die Abfahrt vom Col de Locia runter Richtung St.Kassian war für mich aber ein echtes Highlight. Bis auf die Stufen oben auch mit Transalp-Rucksack gut machbar... Mir hats auf jeden Fall Spass gemacht.

Auf jeden Fall danke für den Bericht hier, der Aufwand ist nicht ohne!


----------



## Micha-L (1. August 2012)

Live-Berichte sind immer toll. Danke und Abo 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## freeridealex (2. August 2012)

Sehr schöner Bericht. Deine Tour ist bislang genau nach meinem Geschmack (bis auf die ersten zwei Tage). Bin schon gespannt wies weitergegangen ist. Vielleicht hab ich auch mal wieder die Zeit so nen Individual-Abenteuer-Cross zu machen.


----------



## Trekiger (2. August 2012)

@Thane Wenn du das fährts, dann bist du fahrtechnisch besser drauf als ich ... Respekt
@All Schön wenn es euch gefällt


----------



## Trekiger (2. August 2012)

11.07.12 8:00: Cortina d´Ampezzo, Venetien, 1211 hm

Gestern war ich in der Pizzeria 5 Torri, heute fahre ich dort hinauf. Anschließend geht es weiter zum Rifugio Averau und hinunter nach Alleghe über den 441er Trail, wenn ich dieses Mal den Einstieg finde.


----------



## Trekiger (2. August 2012)

11.07.12, 11:50: Rifugio Scoiattoli, Venetien, 2255 hm

Heute bin ich erst später los gekommen ... mußte mir noch neue Bikehandschuhe kaufen.





Anschließend habe ich geschwind Cortina in Richtung Passo Falzarego verlassen.

Die Schotterabkürzung habe ich links liegen gelassen, da es auf Teer gerade gut lief.





Als Aperitif gibt es schon mal halbe 5 Torri





Natürlich fahre ich schon wieder in Richtung schlechtes Wetter

Da habe ich mich einer alten Weisheit besinnt
"am siebten Tage sollst du ruhn
oder etwas mit Seilbahnunterstützung tun".





Also bin ich nicht zum Rifugio 5 Torri hochgeradelt, sondern zum Lift und habe mir so etwas 350 hm erschwindelt ... und das ohne schlechten Gewissen bei 9,70  (!!!)

Jetzt sitze ich im Rifugio, denn draussen ist es mir zu kalt.





Tofale in Wolken und 5 Torri


----------



## Trekiger (2. August 2012)

11.07.12, 19:00: Alleghe, Venetien, 1000 hm

Nach dem teuren Mittagessen ... das Rifugio ist eigentlich keine Empfehlung, ...






... wenn der Ausblick nicht wäre, und den lassen sie sich bezahlen ... fahre ich noch ein Stück, bevor ich wieder in den Schiebmodus gehe.

In 20 Minuten bin ich oben am Rifugio Averau und sehe einen VW Transporter, wie er hier rauf fährt. Respekt, ist schon steil und grobschottrig, aber was soll das, muß man denn jetzt die gesamte Bergwelt für Autos erschließen?





Auch das Rifugio hier oben ist neu umgebaut und vergrößert. Kein Vergleich mehr mit früher. Ich entschließe mich nicht einzukehren, obwohl es gerade mal wieder tröpfelt.

Ich bin hier rauf, weil ich den 441er Trail und die Strada de la Vena fahren will. Das habe ich schon einmal versucht, aber den Einstieg verpasst. Also mach ich mal etwas langsamer. Ich sondiere gerade die Lage, als eine MTB-Gruppe an mir vorbei fährt, da hinunter, wo ich auch damals falsch runter bin. Ich schau ihnen nach ... ist das richtig? Ich brauche etwas bis ich loskomme und nach den ersten Meters bergab ...





... sehe ich, dass hier ein ganz unscheinbarer Weg aufwärts abzweigt.

Ich schieb die paar Meter hoch und sehe nach der nächsten Kurve die MTB-Gruppe am Ende des Trails ... ich bin richtig.
Und was sich sehe macht mich happy ...





... was für ein geiles Teil 

Leider erkannt man auf den Fotos auch das es leicht tröpfelt ... ein Wassertropfen hat sich auf meiner Linse breit gemacht. Grummelz.





Ich brauche etwas länger zwecks Fotos und höre dann die MTB-Gruppe weiter unten juhutsen ... und verstehe warum.





Viel zu früh endet die Bergquerung ...





... es folgt ein schöner Wiesentrail ...





... und noch einer und noch einer





Es geht in den Wald und wird immer dreckiger ... der Trail wird auch teilweise zum breitem Forstweg

Das geht scheinbar ewig so weiter ... fast schon zu lange. Im Wald fängt es dann wieder heftig zu regnen an und 5 min später scheint wieder kurz die Sonne.





Zum Ende gibts noch einen Anstieg ... ich bin inzwischen fertig und etwas genervt

Insgesamt brauch ich für die steinige Berquerung 30 min ... vor allem der Fotos wegen. Für den Rest sind es nochmal 1:30 h.





Verdreckt

In Colle S. Lusia bin ich zurück in der Zivilisation. Weiter führt mich mein Weg nach Selva di Cadore und hinunter nach Caprile. Natürlich erwischt mich auf der Abfahrt noch ein Wolkenbruch ... so ist das eben dieses Jahr.
Die Fertazza-Trails lass ich heute bleiben, dazu ist es mir jetzt zu nass. 

Noch 5 km im Tal, dann erreiche ich Alleghe, wo ich mich im Albergo Esperia für 38€ niederlasse. Seit ich hier bin wechseln sich Sonne und Regen alle halbe Stunde ab ... nervig ... wünsch mir jetzt einen heissen italienischen Sommer.


----------



## Trekiger (2. August 2012)

11.07.12, 21:00: Alleghe, Venetien, 1000 hm

Fazit:
Die Straßenauffahrt von Cortina ist ein lästiges Muß. Aber an 5 Torri wird man mit mega Panorama belohnt.
Der 441er ist der Hammer, der erster Wiesentrail auch. Der Rest dauerte mir zu lange und war mir zu dreckig. Vielleicht fahr ich nächstes mal vorher zurück zur Straße und schenk mir den Rest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (2. August 2012)

Straße hoch kann man sehr gut umfahren oder sogar mit Bahnen schwebenderweise abkürzen!
5 Torri sind eigtl. nur mehr Quattro Torri (s.a. deine Fotos), denn da ist vor ein paar Jahren einer in sich zusammen gestürzt.
Hoffe du bist ab Colel St. Lucia bis Caprile runte rgetrailt und hast nicht die Straße genommen.....
Ride on (und hoffentlich bei besserem Wetter!)


----------



## Trekiger (2. August 2012)

@dede Ich halts da wie Stuntzi. Eine Asphaltauffahrt stört mich nicht.
Ich bin von St. Lucia die Straße runter. Hatten den Trail-Track nicht dabei und zum Suchen waren es mir gerade zu naß.


----------



## Isar2 (2. August 2012)

SAUGUT!!!!!!!!, Dein Bericht.

Viele Grüße, Isar2


----------



## Trekiger (2. August 2012)

12.07.12, 8:00: Alleghe, Venetien, 1000 hm

Nachts hat es wieder ausgiebig geregnet, es ist noch frisch draußen. Doch im Augenblick ist keine Wolke am Himmel ... hoffentlich bleibt das so.

Plan heute: Falcade - Passo Valles - Val Venegia - San Martino


----------



## Trekiger (2. August 2012)

12.07.12, 12:30: Rifugio Laresei, Venetien, 2260 hm

Morgens fahre ich von Alleghe nach Falcade über Cencenighe. Den ersten Tunnel umfahre ich wie geplant, verpasse aber die Abzweigung zum Wanderweg ... dann eben auf der Hauptstraße weiter. An der nächsten Möglichkeit wechsle ich auf den Wanderweg nur um nach einem Kilometer wieder umzudrehen ...





... Baustelle.

Also wieder zurück auf der Hauptstraße. Später wechsle ich nochmal für ein paar Kilometer auf den Wanderweg nur um zu weit zu fahren, denn ich will in Falcade noch einen Cappo.





In dieser unscheinbaren Snack Bar ...





... gibt es einen der besten Cappuccino und das Croissant ist auch lecker ... wie immer, denn ich bin schon zum 4. Mal hier. Eine klare Empfehlung!

Nach dem Cappo fahre ich zum Sessellift und ...





... lass mich für 5€ hinauf befördern ... die Asphaltauffahrt habe ich schon öfters erledigt.

Heute probier ich was anderes. Ich will hoch zum Lago di Cavia ... ein Versuch.





Ausblick kurz oberhalb von Rifugio Le Buse. Links sieht man die Skipiste, die ich hoch muß.

Ein paar Meter fahren, dann bin ich an der Skipiste ...





... jetzt heisst es beissen, denn die Steigung ist wohl eher wieder in 30er-Bereich. Oben wirds wieder flacher ...





... aber sehr wild.

Bis zum See schieb ich fast ausschließlich. Am Lago werde ich aber enttäuschst ...





... 1. ist es hier nicht schön und 2. geht es nicht bergab wie ich vermutet habe.

Nochmal 100 hm später führt mein Weg endlich bergab. Aussicht eher mäßig. Links oben sehe ich ein Rifugio, sind nochmal 50 hms ... ist schon egal, das probier ich jetzt auch noch. Und so erreiche ich das Rifugio Laresei.





Aussicht ist okay, aber der ganze Bereich hat eben den Charme eines Skigebiets im Sommer. Wers mag.

Auf jeden Fall mache ich jetzt Mittag ... Mahlzeit.


----------



## Trekiger (2. August 2012)

12.07.12, 20:30: San Martino di Castrozza, Trentino, 1472 hm

Der zweite Teil des Tages ist schon besser. Zuerst bin ich noch hoch zum "Gipfel" des Pradazzo.





Die Aussicht auf das Pal de San Martino ist besser.

Anschließend geht es bergab zum Passo Rolle und dann ins Val Venegia. Habe zwar noch ein zweites Experiment in petto, ...





... die Forcella Venegia, aber ein Fehlgriff pro Tag reicht. Das probier ich dann nächstes Mal.

Ich sause hinunter zum Eingang des Tales und mühe mich zum Parkplatz.





Und wieder erschlägt mich die Schönheit des Val Venegias. Leider wissen davon auch viele Wanderer.





In der Magla Venegiota will ich eigentlich einen Cappo, aber die Schlange an der Kasse schreckt mich ab ... ich ziehe weiter.

Eine Stunde, ...





... unzählige Kehren ...










... und viele Fotos später ...





... bin ich ...





... oben an der Baita Segantini

Hier gibt es für mich einen Cappo und später zur Feier des Tages ein Weißbier ...





... den Ausblick muß man ja geniesen.

Heute bin ich zum ersten Mal einigermaßen früh hier. Denn ich will mir die Trails auf der Abfahrt gönnen. Den ersten zum Passo Rolle verhunze ich gleich mal. Den, den ich erwische, ist nicht der empfohlene und zwingt mich leider zu oft vom Rad. 





Die Restlichen fahre ich wie geplant, bin aber enttäuscht, da ich mir mehr versprochen habe.

In San Martino check ich nach einem weiteren Cappo im Hotel Montana ein.


----------



## Trekiger (2. August 2012)

12.07.12, 21:30: San Martino di Castrozza, Trentino, 1472 hm

Fazit:
Die Fahrt über Cencenighe finde ich sinnvoller, als über San Tomaso ... ist nur viel Plagerei (weil sausteil) im Wald ohne wirkliche Belohnung.
Das Experiment über den Lago di Cavia ist mußlungen, kann nur davon abraten. Der See ist nicht wirklich schön und die Gegend voller Skilifte.
Val Venegia top ... immer wieder beeindruckend. Baita Segantini sauteuer, aber trotzdem jeden Cent wert.
Trails gen San Martino waren nicht so flowig wie erhofft ... zu wenig Fun für zu viel Gerüttel.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. August 2012)

Nach wie vor schön zu lesen... und danke für Deine Erfahrungen, was gut ist und was nicht. 

Verneige mich erneut... auch vor der Arbeit mit Text und Fotos - ich weiß wieviel Zeit das frißt. Danke!
ach ja @dede...auch Danke... was Du hier an Alternativen gepostet hast fragen wir schon im nächsten Jahr nicht mehr *grins*

Jetzt seh ich´s erst - CARBON... Junge, haste doch nicht nötig... ;-)


----------



## dede (3. August 2012)

Weiter so, schöne Bilder (und jetzt auch - zumindest teilw. - sonnig ))
Wenn wir schon bei (spannenderen) Alternativen sind: Falcade-Somor und die alte Pellegrinopaßstraße hoch, dann entweder mit Col Margherita-Seilbahn rauf (wichtig aber vorher erkundigen, ob die auch fährt! Man trifft dann von oben auf die Pradazzo/Cavia-Variante) oder aber den Lusiapaß (evtl. auch per Bahn hoch) einbauen und dann ab der Malga Bocche runter bis Paneveggio. Ab hier kann man wieder abseits des Teers bis zum Eingang des Val Venegias durch den verwunschenen Paneveggioforst (berühmtes Klangholz!) fahren.
Forcella Venegia ist ganz nett, aber 20 Min (z.Teil steiles) Schieben => danach Karrenwegerl und (Kuhtrampel)pfad. Man spart sich weder zeitl. noch hm-mäßig was. Wer das Val Venegia schon kennt, für den isses aber mal ne Abwechslung ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (3. August 2012)

@lahmschnecke CARBON beschränkt sich auf Lenker, Sattelstütze und Bremshebel. Rahmen ist schon ALU.
Zwar alt aber saugut: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsOIX6MIvNM&noredirect=1"]Werbekampagne Bike GraubÃ¼nden      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Trekiger (3. August 2012)

13.07.12, 9:00: San Martino di Castrozza, Trentino, 1472 hm

Freitag der 13., soll ich heute überhaupt was tun? Das Wetter sagt Nein, ...





... denn es pisst gerade.

Hier in San Martino bleiben wohl auch die Wolken hängen. Gen Süden ist es auch jeden Fall heller.

Was mach ich also, einen Berg auf keinen Fall. Hier bleiben will ich auch nicht. Also werde ich nachher in voller Montour auf der Hauptstraße ins Tal rollen und hoffen, dass es unten trockener und wärmer ist.

Der eigentliche Plan heute: Über den Lago di Calaita nach Canal San Bovo. Dann den Passo Brocon bezwingen (mit dem habe ich noch eine Rechnung offen) und bis Castello Tesino der üblichen Alpencross-Route folgend. Von dort wollte ich  über die Straße nach Rocca.


----------



## Trekiger (3. August 2012)

13.07.12, 14:00: Rocca, Venetien, 292 hm

Bin schon am Ziel des heutigen Tages. Viel früher als geplant und viel trockener als befürchtet.

Pünktlich um 10 Uhr endet das Gewitter. Das Zeitfenster muß ich nutzen. Also starte ich und folge der Hauptstraße hinab ins Tal. Ich fahre langsam um nicht zu naß zu werden. Im Tal erreiche ich Fiera di Primiero und wähne mich schon als Sieger ...





... denn die Wolken habe ich hinter mir gelassen.

Doch auf der Weiterfahrt durch das Valle Schener ...





... traue ich mich aus dem zweiten Tunnel nicht mehr raus, da der Himmel seine Schleusen öffnen.

Hinter einer Leitplanke sehe ich zu, wie es abwechseln stark regned und dann wieder wolkenbruchartig schüttet. Ich hüpfe und laufe auf der Stelle um mich warm zu halten ... komischer Alpencross heuer.

Nach 45 Minuten hört es auf und ich ergreife die Flucht. Ich folge dem Tal weiter, durchfahre todesmutig so manchen Tunnel ... ich habe ein Licht dabei ... und komme letztendlich in Arsie an. Nichts los in dem Kaff, kein Mensch auf der Straße ... fast zum fürchten.
Ich bemühe Google Maps und sehe ein paar Kilometer weiter in Rocca ein Albergo ... nichts wie hin. Dort stehen auch die MTBs der Gruppe, die ich während der Abfahrt getroffen habe. Also schnell rein, Zimmer ist frei ... meins.


----------



## dede (3. August 2012)

:-(( Vom Wetterglück gesegnet warst du wirklich nicht....


----------



## Trekiger (3. August 2012)

13.07.12, 21:00: Rocca, Venetien, 292 hm

Zwei Bier auf der Terrasse, dann waschen und eine Runde schlafen ... so beende ich den Nachmittag.

Abends hocke ich beim guten Essen zusammen mit zwei noch älteren aber verdammt rüstigen Alpencrossern, die ich schon an Tag zuvor im Val Venegia getroffen haben. Jungs ihr seit meine persönlichen Vorbildern.





Das Albergo Parigi ist gefüllt mit deutschen Alpencrossern ... und alle sind zufrieden ... absolut eine Empfehlung.

Fazit:
Heute gab es keinen Schönheitspreis zu gewinnen. Bei dem Wetter wollte ich (und auch alle anderen anwesenden Alpencrossern) nur schnellstmöglich vom Berg herunter.
Ich habe es einigermaßen schnell und trocken geschafft. Mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Trekiger (3. August 2012)

@dede da ist es heuer wohl vielen so gegangen. Man muß es nehmen wie es kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (3. August 2012)

14.07.12, 8:00: Rocca, Venetien, 292 hm

Das Ziel heute ist wohl kein Geheimnis ... der Monte Grappa und eine Trail- Abfahrt mit Ziel Bassano del Grappa.
Gestern war das Wetter oben schlecht ... Null Sicht und teilweise Regen. Heute schauts gut aus, der Himmel ist fast wolkenlos.

Aiso pack mas o.


----------



## Trekiger (3. August 2012)

14.07.12, 15:00: Bassano del Grappa, Venetien, 129 hm

Puh, war das hart und unbefriedigend.

Um 9 Uhr fahr ich los, ...





... überquere die Hängebrücke ... 

... und dann ist es vorbei mit lustig. Kurz noch auf Asphalt und dann auf Schotter geht es hinauf ... und das nur zäh. Das einzige was läuft, ist der Schweiß literweise. Dauernd stechen mich Bremsen, ...





... das bergaufgeholpere nervt, immer durch diesen grünen Dschungel ...





... kurz, das ist heute nicht mein Tag.

Ich wünsch mir die Asphaltstraße herbei, die aber noch auf sich warten läßt. Und dann empfängt sie mich auch gleich ...





... mit einer 17% Steigung ... na dankeschön.





Bis zum Albergo Forcelletto sind es noch einige Kilometer.

Dort genehmige ich mir schnell eine Cola und einen Cappo ... und eine Powerbar Gel, das brauche ich heute.

Auf der Weiterfahrt zieht der Himmel immer mehr zu ...





... Wolkenfetzen ziehen über den Berg.

Nach einigen weiteren Hms bin ich an der Abzweigung zum Monte Grappa, das ist doch nur noch eine Kleinigkeit. Doch nach der Hälfte der Strecke merke ich wie mein Vorderrad weich wird ... ein Schleicher. Ich schinde mich noch weiter hoch ...





... und such mir eine windgeschützte Stelle um den Schlauch zu wechseln.

Inzwischen hängt der Gipfel vollständig in den Wolken. Ich schiebe schnelle zum Monument hoch, ...





... mache ein paar Fotos auf denen man sieht, dass man nichts sieht, ...





... und packe mich dann ein für die Abfahrt.

Null Sicht, leichter Regen, saukalt, ein Platten und meine Bremsen hören sich nicht mehr gut an ... schweren Herzens entscheide ich mich für die Asphaltvariante, aber ich will schnell ins Tal.

Auf dem Weg hinab wird es wärmer, ... 





... die Sicht besser ... 

... und bald mein Vorderrad wieder weich. Oft folgt eben nach dem ersten Platten der zweite. Obwohl ich den Mantel gründlich untersucht habe, habe ich scheinbar was übersehen. Ich baue zum 2. Mal mein Vorderrad aus, flicke diesmal das kleine Loch und fahre den Rest ...





... Gottseidank problemlos herab.

Bald erreiche ich Bassano del Grappa und sehe in der Nähe ...





... der bekannten Brücke eine Bruschetteria mit Schweiger Bier ... mein Heimatbier.

Das gewinnt gegen die gegenüberliegenden Paulaner und Augustiner. Fast wia dahoam. Jetzt mach ich erst mal ein spätes Mittagessen und dann suche ich mir eine Unterkunft.


----------



## Trekiger (3. August 2012)

14.07.12, 21:00: Arsiero, Venetien, 356 hm

Als ich mir als Nachspeise ein Schweiger Bier bestelle, bieten sie mir nur ein Hacker Pschorr oder ein Jever (Frevel !!!) an. Betrug, ich bin enttäuscht und zahle ... auch Bassano gefällt mir nicht mehr. Es sind nur noch 40 km nach Arsiero sagt Google Maps, dann fahr ich schon morgen den ... okay, das ist gleich passiert.

Ich fahre um 16.15 Uhr los, hol mir in einem Bikeshop noch einen neuen Ersatzschlauch, spritze an einer Tanke mein Rad sauber und fülle meine Trinkvorräte auf.
Kaum bin ich 10 km unterwegs erreiche ich schon ... ein Unwetter.





Ich finde an einer Tanke Asyl und warte das Ende des Gusses ab ... langsam erkenne ich schon das typische Verhalten der italienischen Regenschauer.

Nachdem der Regen leichter geworden ist, fahre ich weiter, immer auch mit dem Blick für eine möglich Unterkunft ... das kostet mich sicher nochmal 10 km.

Aber ich finde nichts, erreiche später als erwartet Arsiero und kehr wieder im Albergo Italia ein.


----------



## Trekiger (3. August 2012)

14.07.12, 21:30: Arsiero, Venetien, 356 hm

Fazit:
Der Monte Grappa bei Sonnenschein mit einer Trailabfahrt hätte einer der Höhepunkte der Tour werden sollen. Leider hatte das Wetter was dagegen. So war es nur eine Plagerei. Die Auffahrt war härter als erwartet, die Asphalt-Abfahrt unbefriedigend. Und das es auf meinen Weg nach Arsiero wieder regnete passte nur zu dem Tag.

Aber: Monte Grappa ich komme wieder.


----------



## dede (3. August 2012)

Trekiger schrieb:


> @dede da ist es heuer wohl vielen so gegangen. Man muß es nehmen wie es kommt.



Deswegen fahr ich immer erst Ende August/Anfang September, da war's in den letzten Jahren wettertechnisch zu 95% ideal


----------



## Trekiger (3. August 2012)

Bin jetzt 4 mal im Juli und einmal im August gefahren und da hatten wir immer maximal einen Tag an den es geregnet hat. Und meist war das nach einer Stunde auch vorbei.

Und Juli hat den Vorteil, dass es da noch schön lange hell ist. Da hat man noch zeitliche Reserven.
Im August haben doch alle Ferien. Glaub die Italiener auch. Da ist es doch gerne mal voll und damit auch teurer.


----------



## Laul (4. August 2012)

Genialer Bericht, der mit klasse Fotos illustriert wird. Sehr schön zu lesen.... Weiter so...

Ciao
Laul


----------



## Trekiger (4. August 2012)

15.07.12, 9:00: Arsiero, Venetien, 356 hm

Plan heute: Schnell nach Posina und dann über Celle Xomo auf den Pasubio.


----------



## Trekiger (4. August 2012)

15.07.12 11:30: Colle Xomo, Venetien, 1060 hm

Déjà-vu - Jetzt habe ich mich zum zweiten mal hier rauf gekämpft. Kaum sitzt ich aber beim Cappo, fängst es auch schon zum Regnen an ... Donnern höre ich es schon länger. Damit ist der Pasubio für heute gestorben.

Jetzt warte ich bis es aufhört und dann fahr ich runter zum Passo Pian delle Fugazze.






Comuni del Pasubio erreicht ... das Wetter passt noch





Blick ins Tal ... bleibt es trocken?


----------



## Trekiger (4. August 2012)

15.07.12, 14:00: Passo Pian delle Fugazze, Trentino, 1163 hm

Mit nur bergab rollen ist es nicht getan. Zum Schluß muß ich noch 250 hm bergauf treten, aber um 12:45 Uhr bin ich am Passo Pian delle Fugazze. Ganz aufgeben will ich den Pasubio nicht. Morgen soll das Wetter schön werden, also bleibe ich heute hier am Pass im Albergo Al Passo. Dann kann ich morgen gleich den Gipfelsturm starten.





So sah es vor meiner Einkehr aus ...





... und so sieht es jetzt aus ... dort möchte ich gerade nicht sein





Doch fast wolkenfrei ... als wenn der Pasubio mich auslacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (4. August 2012)

15.07.12, 16:00: Passo Pian delle Fugazze, Trentino, 1163 hm





War noch kurz zu Fuß am Ossario del Pasubio. Kann man machen, muß man aber nicht.





Blick vom Ossario gen Süden





Inzwischen hängt der Pasubio schon wieder in den Wolken.

Kaum bin ich wieder im Albergo fängt es auch zu Regnen an! Doch alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Trekiger (4. August 2012)

15.07.12, 20:00: Passo Pian delle Fugazze, Trentino, 1163 hm

Fazit:
Regen und Wolken, da brauche ich nicht auf den Pasubio fahren. Ich werde es morgen nochmal probieren.


----------



## Trekiger (4. August 2012)

16.07.12, 8:00: Passo Pian delle Fugazze, Trentino, 1163 hm

Das Albergo hat nur 2 Sterne ... zu Recht. Beim Frühstück gibt es die Auswahl zwischen Aprikosenmarmelade, Aprikosenmarmelade und Aprikosenmarmelade ... so als Beispiel. Also nur was für ganz Verzweifelte wie mich, die schnell auf den Pasubio wollen.

Aufe, aufe mua i aufn Berg.


----------



## Trekiger (4. August 2012)

16.07.12, 14:30: Rifugio Lancia, Trentino, 1825 hm

Der HAMMER.

Auffahrt zum Rifugio Papa ist easy ...





... viele Kehren, einstellige Steigung ...





... Aussicht gut, Wetter spitze, Beine funktionieren.

Dann kommt ein Tunnel, der auf die andere Seite des Berges führt ...





... unglaublich was die im 1. Weltkrieg gebaut haben ... 





... bergauf sieht man schon das Rifugio Papa ...





... und talauswärts glaube ich fast das Mittelmeer zu erkennen





Fahrtechnisch einfach ...





... aussichtstechnisch fantastisch ... inklusive ein paar fotogener Wolken





Ich schieße viele Fotos ...





... während ich mich hoch arbeite





Das Rifugio Papa ist leer, nur ein Angestellter fräst was ... schöne Lage, unschöne Tonlage, ich ziehe gleich weiter





Nach dem Rifugio biege ich links ab ... der Weg bleibt gut fahrbar

Dann kommt eine Kirche und ich gehe bald in den Schiebemodus über. Es geht immer weiter hinauf und bald stehe ich vor der Treppe ...





... zum einem Kreuz ... bin ich richtig? Der Track sagt ja.





Oben geht es eben weiter

Aber nur kurz, dann führt der Wanderpfad steil bergab und drüben über Treppen bergauf. Kann doch nicht sein!





Doch drüben oben sehe ich die beiden italienischen MTBler, die ich vorhin getroffen habe

Also bin ich doch richtig. Sonst wäre ich vielleicht umgekehrt. Ich schleppe mein Bike also weiter bergab und wieder hinauf.





Das nächste Kreuz ... 





... wunderschön hier, geniales Wetter, geile Aussicht, ...





... aber warum habe ich ein Bike dabei?

Nochmal runter und rauftragen, ...





... dann folgt eine lange Hangquerung, die man fahren kann. Ich brauch ein paar Meter, bevor ich mich an den Hang gewöhnt habe.





Irgendwann biege ich um den Berg ... und das Rifugio Lancia kommt in Sicht ... fast wie eine Fata Morgana

Ab hier wird es einfacher und bald sitzt ich mit einem Cappo und Kuchen ...





... vor dem Rifugio und bin geplättet.

Da war der HAMMER!

Aber ganz ehrlich, macht das wirklich Sinn? Über die ersten drei Spitzen zu tragen nur für die Hangquerung? Ich würde es verneinen. Und es gibt wohl einen einfacheren Weg von der Kirche zum Rifugio Lancia.
Also mein Tipp ... nehmt den mit dem Bike ... außer ihr steht auf Tragen und habt Spaß an S4-Trail. Stellt das Bike irgendwo dort unten ab und besucht Dente Italianon und Austriaco zu Fuß ... definitiv sehenswert.

Also Wanderweg absolut ein Traum.


----------



## Trekiger (4. August 2012)

16.07.12, 20:00: Torbole, Trentino, 80 hm





Angekommen ... 

... das hätte ich heute Mittag nicht gedacht. Wollte morgen noch den Altissimo fahren ... ABER!

Vom Rifugio Lancia führt eine Schotterstraße hinab. Unspektakulär ... ich halte für ein Foto und bin nicht ganz konzentriert. Bin rechts noch eingeklickt und das Rad will auf diese Seite kippen ... und setzt sich durch. Ich winkle das Knie ab, stütze mich ab ... fange den Sturz ab. Nichts passiert! Ich will weiterfahren, doch ich kann nicht treten.





Irgendwie ist die Kette zwischen das kleines Ritzel und Tretlager gerutscht.

Auch mit größtmöglicher Überredungskunst (=Gewalt) kriege ich die da nicht mehr raus.
Mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als es die nächsten 1400 hm bergab rollen zu lassen. So komm ich bis Rovereto und finde schnell ...





... einen Bikeshop.

Nach einer halben Stunde, inklusive Kurbel abziehen und Luft vom Dämpfer ablassen, kriegt der Schrauber die Kette wieder frei. Mille grazie.
Leider stellt er noch fest, dass die Bremsbeläge total runter sind ... die hören sich seit Rocca auch schon übel an. Genau diesen Typ hat er natürlich nicht verfügbar. Also Altissimo ade, ...





... Lago di Garda ich komme.

Schnell bin ich in Torbole, brauche aber noch etwas Zeit für eine freie Unterkunft ... leider eine teure, da Torbole richtig voll ist.

Bleib aber nicht lange hier ... zu viel los im Juli.
Bike ist in der Reparatur, krieg ich morgen wieder.


----------



## Trekiger (4. August 2012)

16.07.12 21:00: Torbole, Trentino, 80 hm

Fazit:
Ein würdiger Abschlußtag. Schon die Auffahrt zum Pasubio ist schön, nach dem Tunnel bis zum Rifugio Papa wird es beeindruckend.
Oben am Pasubio ist es landschaftlich wunderschön. Ich meine auf der einen Seite das Mittelmeer erkannt zu haben. Auf der anderen Seite sieht man eine gewaltige Bergkulisse, vielleicht sogar bis zum Alpenhauptkamm.
Fahrtechnisch eigentlich einfach, wenn man den Umweg über Dente Italiano und Dente Austriaca auslässt. Oder wenn man sein Bike gerne trägt.


----------



## Trekiger (5. August 2012)

17.07.12, 20:00: Torbole, Trentino, 80 hm

Ruhetag.
Umzug von Hotel Santorino in die Villa Maria. Poolen. Radeln nach Reparatur nach Riva. Surfer zuschauen. Relaxen.





_A See is nur dann a See wenn ma s`andere Ufer sigt, wenn ma s`andere Ufer nimma sigt na is koa See mehr - dann is a Meer_


----------



## Trekiger (5. August 2012)

18.07.12, 8:00: Torbole, Trentino, 80 hm

Jetzt geh ich noch Frühstücken und dann fahre ich heim mit Bus, Zug und Rad.


----------



## Trekiger (5. August 2012)

18.07.12, 15:00: Im Zug zum Brenner kurz nach Rovereto, Trentino, 400 hm

Wollte nochmal frühstücken, deshalb bin ich erst um 10 Uhr in Rovereto. Nächster Brenner Zug geht um 12:39 Uhr ... das habe ich davon.

Um 11:43 Uhr fährt ein Euro-City zum Münchner Hbf. Wäre ja fast besser. Sehe noch welche mit dem MTB einsteigen, bis ich es aber kapiere ist er schon weg. Ich schau auf den Fahrplan. Nächster Euro-City zwei Stunden später und der hält sogar in Rosenheim ... meiner, da komm ich dann heute noch Heim. Ich lass den ersten Brennerzug sausen.

Der Euro-City kommt, lässt aber natürlich keine Bikes rein, wie auf den Fahrplan auch angegeben. Also warte ich frustriert auf den nächsten Brenner Zug und faht mit dem. Hätte ich mich im Vorfeld doch besser informiert. Nun tuckere ich noch zwei Stunden über die Dörfer, bevor ich zum Brenner komm. Dumm, dumm, dumm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (5. August 2012)

18.07.12, 21:00: Schwaz, Tirol, 545 hm





Um 17 Uhr bin ich am Brenner, kauf mir noch schnell zwei Liter Wasser und ...





... starte die Abfahrt.

Innsbruck durchquere ich schnell, ich will noch ein paar Meter machen. Letztendlich erreiche ich Schwaz, treffe zwei Tourenfahren, die am Gasthaus Schaller nach einem Doppelzimmer fragen. Nein, nur noch ein Einzelzimmer frei ... dann nehme ich das ... doch noch mal Glück gehabt.
Nun sitzt ich hier nach dem nichtitalienischen Abendessen und bin doch irgendwie froh, morgen noch den Rest radeln zu können ... und das ist ehrlich gemeint.

Ab Übermorgen wird es ja wieder schlecht, da nütze ich doch morgen nochmal aus.


----------



## Trekiger (5. August 2012)

18.07.12 21:30: Schwaz, Tirol, 545 hm

Fazit:
Waren doch nochmal 67 km. Davon 30 mit Gegenwind im Inntal. Das hat auch Kraft gekostet. Jetzt morgen noch heim radeln ... freue mich schon auf zu Hause.


----------



## Trekiger (5. August 2012)

19.07.12, 8:00: Schwaz, Tirol, 545 km

Noch ein letztes mal Packen, diesmal ohne Rücksicht auf Knitterfalten, dann geht die letzte Etappe los.


----------



## Trekiger (5. August 2012)

19.07.12, 10:30: Kufstein, Tirol, 499 hm

50 km sind geschafft. Das ist mir doch einem Cappo und eine Apfelschorle wert.


----------



## Trekiger (5. August 2012)

19.07.12, 12:30: Rosenheim, Bayern, 447 hm

Nach 90 km habe ich Hunger. In der City finde ich einen Biergarten und bestelle ein Schnitzel, das habe ich mir verdient.
Denn jetzt kämpfe ich schon die letzten 75 km mit immer stärker werdenden Gegenwind. Aber auch der kann mich nicht aufhalten ... Mahlzeit.





Deutschland ...





... das ist mein Weg ...





... da will ich hin





Das Hinterrad noch in Tiro/Österreich ...





... das Vorderrad schon in Bayern/Deutschland.


----------



## Trekiger (5. August 2012)

19.07.12, 16:00: Hohenlinden, gelobtes Land Bayern, 530 hm

Das war jetzt nochmal richtige Arbeit. Nach dem Mittagessen ist der Gegenwind immer stärker geworden. Erst kämpfe ich mich noch den Inn entlang, dann biege ich vom Innradweg ab und habe den Wind jetzt voll gegen mich. Da war so manche Auffahrt leichter. Doch was soll ich tun. Ich will heim und muß da durch.
Natürlich erwischt mich 10 km vor dem Ziel auch noch ein Regenschauer ... das mußte ja noch sein.





Da komm ich her ... das Wetter schaut auch nicht mehr so gut aus





Noch ein paar Kilometer, das schaff ich auch noch.

Und jetzt bin ich ... DAHOAM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (5. August 2012)

19.07.12, 20:00: Hohenlinden, Bayern, 530 hm

Wieder sauber und mit frischer Kleidung ... das tut richtig gut.

Mit dem Gegenwind waren die 135 km richtig hart. So habe ich zumindest die 1000 km voll gemacht.

Aber nun ist es vorbei ... AUS IS


----------



## n_mann (5. August 2012)

Ja, ja. Das kenn ich auch.
Die leidige Rückfahrt mit dem Zug ab Rovereto.

Ich hab da auch schonmal einen halben Tag auf dem Bahnsteig verbracht.
Drei Züge hinter einander haben mich nicht einsteigen lassen. Obwohl einige Bikeabteile leer waren. 

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass die italienischen Schaffner machen können was sie wollen.


----------



## xp2004 (5. August 2012)

RESPEKT. 
Ein toller Bericht . Da bekommt man richtig Lust mit zu machen bei so nem Abenteuer.


----------



## bobo2606 (5. August 2012)

Top Bericht!!!
Allergrößten Respekt!!!

Servus und schöne Grüße aus der nähe von "Schnitzel-Town"
bobo


----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. August 2012)

Danke, Lonely Rider - sehr schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder, hat Laune gemacht. Kannste wieder machen  !


----------



## dede (6. August 2012)

Kompliment fürs Durchhaltevermögen, ich glaub ich hätte bei DEM Wetterglück ehrlich gesagt die Segel gestrichen und abgebrochen => Weichei halt.....!!!


----------



## Alperer (6. August 2012)

Super gemacht!!

Wir hatten im Juli 2006 in den Dolomiten nach meist stahlblauem Himmel am Morgen auch jeden Nachmittag ein paar Stunden Schauer und Gewitter.
"Eingeborene" erzählten uns mehrfach, das wäre speziell im Juli ganz normal in der Region.
Scheint zu stimmen, denn heuer waren wir in der Zeit wo du unterwegs warst weiter westlich in Südtirol und im Trentino bei alles in allem recht schönem Wetter auf Tour.

Gruß
Alperer


----------



## pommespeter (6. August 2012)

Toller Bericht. Das macht Appetit auf unsere Tour Ende September.
Wir starten auch von der Haustüre in Landsberg am Lech.
Da ist die Alpenüberquerung nochmal besonderer.


----------



## lens83 (6. August 2012)

danke für den Bericht und Respekt vor dem Durchhaltevermögen!
Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren bei meinem ersten (und bisher einzigen) Alpencross 7 Tage lang perfektes Wetter - ich danke an Deiner Stelle waere ich irgendwann entnervt in den naechsten Zug gestiegen!!


----------



## Trekiger (7. August 2012)

@ n_mann Um das mal klarzustellen. Alle Züge, die laut Plan Bikes mitnehmen sollten, haben dies auch. Bei dem EuroCity, den ich nehmen wollte, stand dies auch nicht auf dem Plan.
Und bisher hatte ich auch noch nie Probleme mit der Mitnahme.

@Lahmschnecke Dito! Kannste wieder machen ! 

@Danker Danke  Und jetzt selber machen

@dede Wollte ja eigentlich noch ein paar Tage dranhängen, aber da Wetter!!! Bin als auch ein Weichei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (12. August 2012)

Noch ein kurzer Überblick über die gefahren Strecke






Tag 1 und 2





Tag 4 bis 8





Tag 9 bis 12


----------



## wildcat2 (12. August 2012)

Großes Lob für den Bericht, macht Laune es auch mal zu versuchen.

Gruß


----------



## rfr02 (12. August 2012)

WOW, hat mir richtig Spass gemacht deinen Bericht zu lesen.
Da freu ich mich jetzt umso mehr auf meinen ersten AlpenX.
Es geht am 02.09.12 los!!!


----------



## Micha-L (12. August 2012)

Auch ich danke nochmal für den tollen (Nach-)Live-Bericht. 

Davon brauchen wir hier viel mehr!

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Trekiger (13. August 2012)

danke wildcat, rfr02, Micha-L
PS: selber fahren und Bericht schreiben macht noch mehr Spaß


----------



## GGAT (13. August 2012)

Auch ich sage Danke für diesen Livebericht mit Zeitversatz. Schöne Mischung aus Härte und Weicheitum , unterhaltsam geschrieben - und ich persönlich freue mich dass es jemand gibt der zugibt dass 15% und mehr keinen Spass machen 
Tolle Tour, einiges kenne ich selbst, manches macht Lust auf den nächsten AX.

Weiterhin tolle Touren

GGAT


----------



## Trekiger (3. Oktober 2015)

Die GPS-Daten gibts nun auch auf Gpsies

Tag 1: Hohenlinden - Rott am Inn - Rosenheim - Kufstein - Brixlegg - Schwaz - Wattens - Hall in Tirol - Innsbruck - Mutters

Tag 2: Mutters - Matrei - Steinach - Gries - Brenner - Gossensass - Sterzing - Brixen

Tag 3: Brixen - Lüsen - Rastnerhütte - Astjoch - Ellener Kreuz - Jakobstöckl - Wiesneralm - Glittner Ställe - Turnaretscher Hütte - Lüsner Joch - Maurerberghütte

Tag 4: Maurerberghütte - Untermoi - St. Martin in Badia - Campo - Armentarawiesen - Heiligkreuz - St. Kassian - Bergstation Piz Sorega - Pralongia

Tag 5: Pralongia - Capanna Alpina - Col di Locia - Großfanesalm - Limojoch - Rifugio Lavarella - Rifugio Pederü - St. Vigil

Tag 6: St. Vigil - Val Fojedöra - Kreuzjoch -  Pragser Wildsee - Schmieden - Gasthof Brückele - Plätzwiesenhütte - Dürrensteinhütte - Passo di Cimabanche - Cortina d'Ampezzo

Tag 7: Cortina d'Ampezzo - Pocol - Rifugio Scoiattoli - Rifugio Averau - Strada de la Vena - Canazei - Selva di Cadore - Caprile - Alleghe

Tag 8: Alleghe - Cencenighe - Falcade - Rifugio Le Buse - Lago di Cavia - Rifugio Laresei - Passo Valles - Val Venegia - Rifugio Baita Segantini - Passo Rolle - San Martino di Castrozza

Tag 9: San Martino di Castrozza - Fiera di Primiero - Valle Schener - Frassene - Arsie - Rocca

Tag 10: Rocca - Albergo Forcelletto - Monte Grappa - Campo Croce - Semonzo - Bassano del Grappa - Marostica - Breganze - Thiene - Arsiero

Tag 11: Arsiero - Posina - Colle Xomo - Ponte Verde - Passo Pian delle Fugazze

Tag 12: Passo Pian delle Fugazze - Galleria d'Havet - Rifugio Papa - Dente Italiano - Dente Austriaco - Rifugio Lancia - Giazzera - Rovereto - Torbole

Tag 14: Brenner - Gries - Steinach - Matrei - Innsbruck - Hall in Tirol - Wattens - Schwaz

Tag 15: Schwaz - Brixlegg - Kufstein - Rosenheim - Forsting - Hohenlinden


----------

